# GUY refused to take his FOOD on UberEATS BICYCLE



## LAboy

I delivered to this guy yesterday night in Beverly hills a pizza with wings, it was a long distance on my bicycle with UberEATS, 2.8 MILES from melrose to the hills of beverlyhills, where the mansions are. 
I was telling myself there is noway the pizza or wings gonna stay warm, and i was certain i will get a bad rating, but i didn't expect the guy to go crazy hahah it's not my fault at all, i tried my best.
it took me 25 mins to get there, so it's not bad at all, cuz the system tells them 30-45 mins .
It's very cold at night in LA, me i don't feel it cuz i am biking non stop, when i get there the guy checked the pizza and wings and he told me man it's ice cold, i told him there is nothing i can do. he said oh well i am not gonna take it, i want my money back hahah i told him, i am not UBER, i work for uber hahah, he went back home, he slammed the door hahah , i said **** it, i called uber support , i canceled the order , i kept the food to myself, and uber support were so nice they even paid me extra for the delivery.
I went to 7eleven i warmed up the pizza and wings , got a drink hahah i enjoyed the food in the beverly hills park, hahah 
UBER SUPPORT they know cuz i am one of the rare ones with a BICYCLE and my rating is great, so they always help me . GOD BLESS THEM


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

My God in heaven, people are doing uber eats on bicycle in LA? How much per hour are you making doing this?


----------



## Skorpio




----------



## Working4peanuts

LAboy said:


> I delivered to this guy yesterday night in Beverly hills a pizza with wings, it was a long distance on my bicycle with UberEATS, 2.8 MILES from melrose to the hills of beverlyhills, where the mansions are.
> I was telling myself there is noway the pizza or wings gonna stay warm, and i was certain i will get a bad rating, but i didn't expect the guy to go crazy hahah it's not my fault at all, i tried my best.
> it took me 25 mins to get there, so it's not bad at all, cuz the system tells them 30-45 mins .
> It's very cold at night in LA, me i don't feel it cuz i am biking non stop, when i get there the guy checked the pizza and wings and he told me man it's ice cold, i told him there is nothing i can do. he said oh well i am not gonna take it, i want my money back hahah i told him, i am not UBER, i work for uber hahah, he went back home, he slammed the door hahah , i said &%[email protected]!* it, i called uber support , i canceled the order , i kept the food to myself, and uber support were so nice they even paid me extra for the delivery.
> I went to 7eleven i warmed up the pizza and wings , got a drink hahah i enjoyed the food in the beverly hills park, hahah
> UBER SUPPORT they know cuz i am one of the rare ones with a BICYCLE and my rating is great, so they always help me . GOD BLESS THEM


Bet that guy never uses uber eats again. I got a cold pizza delivered to me months ago by uber. I complained. Uber said f u. They won't do anything for this guy either.


----------



## Chris1973

As a former pizza joint assistant manager I saved the company thousands a year by informing the customer of a little known thing called an oven. Where the pizza can be just as good or better in 5 minutes at 350 degrees. Wings would work too. The pizza is actually better because the home oven puts a nice extra crisp on it.


----------



## LAboy

ShinyAndChrome said:


> My God in heaven, people are doing uber eats on bicycle in LA? How much per hour are you making doing this?


A million a year haha



Working4peanuts said:


> Bet that guy never uses uber eats again. I got a cold pizza delivered to me months ago by uber. I complained. Uber said f u. They won't do anything for this guy either.


They wont haha you can warm it up man lol



Chris1973 said:


> As a former pizza joint assistant manager I saved the company thousands a year by informing the customer of a little known thing called an oven. Where the pizza can be just as good or better in 5 minutes at 350 degrees. Wings would work too. The pizza is actually better because the home oven puts a nice extra crisp on it.


There you go. Some people dont understand especially the rich old ones


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

ShinyAndChrome said:


> My God in heaven, people are doing uber eats on bicycle in LA? How much per hour are you making doing this?


Better than they would using a car...


----------



## Uberdriver2710

cold pizza is awesome! especially pepperoni!

he should pay extra!


----------



## LAboy

Uberdriver2710 said:


> cold pizza is awesome! especially pepperoni!
> 
> he should pay extra!


hahah, you right, i told him use a microwave, he was so mad lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710

LAboy said:


> hahah, you right, i told him use a microwave, he was so mad lol


toaster oven works better...

btw, I like to put pizzas back in the oven after I get them. Normally, pizza is not browned enough for me + I like to add extra weird toppings, like eggs etc., that you can't get at typical pizza places.

IMO, the best pizza is the one you make or modify, yourself.


----------



## LAboy

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Better than they would using a car...


I am actually making around $300 a week so better than many gigs


----------



## Uberdriver2710

LAboy said:


> I am actually making around $300 a week so better than many gigs


If Uber compensated for car expenses...

Nevermind, never happened.


----------



## Fauxknight

The tax write off isn't quite as nice, but I guess you can put some grease, spare tubes, and a hand pump on your expenses.


----------



## LAboy

Fauxknight said:


> The tax write off isn't quite as nice, but I guess you can put some grease, spare tubes, and a hand pump on your expenses.


Not that much compared to a car



Uberdriver2710 said:


> If Uber compensated for car expenses...
> 
> Nevermind, never happened.


Me, i am on a bike, i sold my mustang last year


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Fauxknight said:


> The tax write off isn't quite as nice, but I guess you can put some grease, spare tubes, and a hand pump on your expenses.


And no need to pay for a gym membership.

Driving is not at all good for you, that's for sure. Cycling is great so long as no one hits you.


----------



## William1964

As long as it was in a bag I would have a better feeling about it. But no I will never order food and use an Uber Eats driver. I want my driver to work for the restaurant. He is trained to handle food.


----------



## LAboy

Just us bikers who mess up dude lol. Ubereats is huge now, it's number one in the delivery world and its very affordable, so you will be the loser haha


----------



## LAboy

Some people dont know


----------



## 2Cents

You delivering pizza in your bicycle makes as much sense as the guy using a shopping cart to make his deliveries....


----------



## Daniel Harbin

Move up to a motorcycle dude.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

LAboy said:


> ...i am one of the rare ones with a BICYCLE ...


I want to try this. Been approved for PM for half a year, but haven't done a delivery yet.
Serious question, how do you ride a bike with a pizza?
What kind of racks/basket/saddlebags do you have?
You say 2.8 is considered a long trip. Is 2 miles and under considered normal?
Is the customer informed that their order is coming via a bike?
Thanks


----------



## LAboy

Taxi2Uber said:


> I want to try this. Been approved for PM for half a year, but haven't done a delivery yet.
> Serious question, how do you ride a bike with a pizza?
> What kind of racks/basket/saddlebags do you have?
> You say 2.8 is considered a long trip. Is 2 miles and under considered normal?
> Is the customer informed that their order is coming via a bike?
> Thanks


I just do it cuz i love biking, its my hobby. UberEATS maybe give you over 3 miles with drinks, it gets hard, yes the customers know you are on a bike, the app shows that.
I used to have a basket in the front i removed it, now i get this backpack from UberEATS very good
I rarely get pizzas, when i get them, i put on the handlebars, hold it with my hands and belly lol


----------



## Taxi2Uber

LAboy said:


> I just do it cuz i love biking, its my hobby. UberEATS maybe give you over 3 miles with drinks, it gets hard, yes the customers know you are on a bike, the app shows that.
> I used to have a basket in the front i removed it, now i get this backpack from UberEATS very good
> I rarely get pizzas, when i get them, i put on the handlebars, hold it with my hands and belly lol


Thanks for the response. I'm with you. I would bike continuously, but my knees won't let me. LOL.
I have a back rack with a milk crate attached and a bag that fits perfectly. Could hold quite a bit.
Oh yeah, having drinks can make it a bit tricky, I imagine.
Do you find UberEATS gives you more bike orders than Postmates?
No money in UberEATS especially in a car, since tipping is horrible.


----------



## LAboy

Taxi2Uber said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm with you. I would bike continuously, but my knees won't let me. LOL.
> I have a back rack with a milk crate attached and a bag that fits perfectly. Could hold quite a bit.
> Oh yeah, having drinks can make it a bit tricky, I imagine.
> Do you find UberEATS gives you more bike orders than Postmates?
> No money in UberEATS especially in a car, since tipping is horrible.


Yeah i get more pings with UberEats in LA


----------



## fusionuber

That pizza was probably cold as shit lol. Good job attempting to satisfy him by reccommending the microwave. Some customers like different twmperature pizzas.

Uber on


----------



## LAboy

fusionuber said:


> That pizza was probably cold as shit lol. Good job attempting to satisfy him by reccommending the microwave. Some customers like different twmperature pizzas.
> Even in a car, there is noway the pizza will stay warm for 30 mins
> 
> Uber on


----------



## Bpr2

Chris1973 said:


> As a former pizza joint assistant manager I saved the company thousands a year by informing the customer of a little known thing called an oven. Where the pizza can be just as good or better in 5 minutes at 350 degrees. Wings would work too. The pizza is actually better because the home oven puts a nice extra crisp on it.


So, you're telling us that all someone has to do is put a pizza in an OVEN ? Omg that's like, the helps job right?


----------



## KMANDERSON

LAboy said:


> I delivered to this guy yesterday night in Beverly hills a pizza with wings, it was a long distance on my bicycle with UberEATS, 2.8 MILES from melrose to the hills of beverlyhills, where the mansions are.
> I was telling myself there is noway the pizza or wings gonna stay warm, and i was certain i will get a bad rating, but i didn't expect the guy to go crazy hahah it's not my fault at all, i tried my best.
> it took me 25 mins to get there, so it's not bad at all, cuz the system tells them 30-45 mins .
> It's very cold at night in LA, me i don't feel it cuz i am biking non stop, when i get there the guy checked the pizza and wings and he told me man it's ice cold, i told him there is nothing i can do. he said oh well i am not gonna take it, i want my money back hahah i told him, i am not UBER, i work for uber hahah, he went back home, he slammed the door hahah , i said &%[email protected]!* it, i called uber support , i canceled the order , i kept the food to myself, and uber support were so nice they even paid me extra for the delivery.
> I went to 7eleven i warmed up the pizza and wings , got a drink hahah i enjoyed the food in the beverly hills park, hahah
> UBER SUPPORT they know cuz i am one of the rare ones with a BICYCLE and my rating is great, so they always help me . GOD BLESS THEM


Damn 2.8 miles on a bicycle!what was the payout five dollars?


----------



## LAboy

KMANDERSON said:


> Damn 2.8 miles on a bicycle!what was the payout five dollars?


Prolly


----------



## 58756

Good for legs. OP you stay fit and healthy.


----------



## MoreTips

You get what you pay for. Lol.


----------



## 58756

MoreTips said:


> You get what you pay for. Lol.


OP got what he cycled for lol.


----------

